# تركيبة تنر خاصة



## ابو ابراهيما (14 يناير 2015)

الاخوة الافاضل ارغب فى الحصول على تركيبة تنر خاصة بالاحبار المستخدمة فى المطابع العاملة فى طباعة الشكاير والاكياس البلاستك


----------

